# Five-Step 4x4x4 Solver



## cuBerBruce (Jan 18, 2010)

This is my program from a couple years ago that uses IDA*-type searches
to solve the 4x4x4 in five steps. It runs on Windows under a command
prompt window. (It has no GUI.) The program supports solving with
single-slice turns, twist turns, or block turns. It tends to
be rather slow when solving in terms of twist turns, so I don't
particularly recommend using twist turns. It appears to use about
400MB of RAM, so it probably should not be used on a system with less
than 512MB. It also uses roughly 49MB of disk space for each metric
that is used.

The program solves the 4x4x4 cube using 5 stages, similar to the way
the Thistlethwaite algorithm uses four stages to solve the 3x3x3 cube.
It simply selects one optimal path for each of the stages, so it
doesn't do especially well at finding near optimal solutions overall.

The .ZIP file contains the executable program and a rich text format
documentation file. Read the documentation file to find out how to
use the program.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 18, 2010)

Very impressive. Doesn't seem to be all that useful for algorithm finding though :/


----------



## WqF (May 7, 2017)

AWESOME!!! HELPED ME A LOT !!!


----------

